# Yeah baby I'm in the Big Game



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Splashed my new yak cherry for the first time at the Ditch today.
Water level was really high and a bit windy but she did great, real stable and nice ride. Didn't catch anything but wasn't trying all that hard either. Just want to get the feel of her.
Not alot of folks out today saw some fish but not alot, meet a few yakers , will post pics when I get them loaded.

JOE you where right the 240 paddle worked great Thanks!

jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jerry,

Congratulations!
I was waiting for your post at the Ditch. I am glad that you got the 240cm paddle. Yes 240cm is better than 230cm paddle for the wide kayaks. We had rain for two days here. PM or Email me your address. I will send you some bungee cord (for rod leash) and a coiled weed eater line (tether line between you and the kayak). I will be there whenever the water temp becomes 55F in Chesapeake Bay for the self-rescue practice. 

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Congratulations!
> I was waiting for your post at the Ditch. I am glad that you got the 240cm paddle. Yes 240cm is better than 230cm paddle for the wide kayaks. We had rain for two days here. PM or Email me your address. I will send you some bungee cord (for rod leash) and a coiled weed eater line (tether line between you and the kayak). I will be there whenever the water temp becomes 55F in Chesapeake Bay for the self-rescue practice.
> ...


Thanks Joe yeah I'm real happy with it , will do with the addy.

jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Acouple of pics from Sunday 










Launch time









Tim from HRKAYAKING









Tim'm friend caught this big Eel








He also baged a nice pup about 25 or 26 he said also.

I didn't pull anything but thats ok I was on a high just being out on my Yak.
Fishing top water plugs and spinners , also had finger mullies cut and shinners in the live well bucket. I'll get some pullage next time! 


jerry


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

He also baged a nice pup about 25 or 26 he said also

do you mean puppy drum or pup as in baby cobia??


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

cobia_slaya said:


> He also baged a nice pup about 25 or 26 he said also
> 
> do you mean puppy drum or pup as in baby cobia??


puppy drum aka red fish


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Gotta have nerves of steel to not flip a yak when a green slithering one comes in close.  
I pulled up one every bit of 4 feet long way back in the marshy areas of the Elizabeth. I just got a flashback chill. 

Nice relaxed atmosphere area there with calm waters. And a tall bridge. I miss being able to fish from the shore there.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Tether lines*

Jerry,
I was out of hardware when I sent the package. AnywayHere are some tips:

You can wrap the rod leash on the butt like this when not in use:









The Coiled tether line is 10’-11’ long when stretched. 









Connect the end of the coiled tether line to an eye snap as follows. 









I always use tether line between me and the kayak (connect the eye snaps to PFD strap and Seat Strap) when I am in the rough water


P.S. I never been to Rudee, If you go to Rudee, provide us with the detailed launch site Info.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well do Joe


----------

